# 4x5 Polaroid negative - positive film



## photogoddess (Apr 4, 2004)

Polaroid 55 

Does anyone know about using this film to get negatives?


----------



## Mitica100 (Apr 4, 2004)

photogoddess said:
			
		

> Polaroid 55
> 
> Does anyone know about using this film to get negatives?



Check this post as well as the reply to it:

http://www.digistar.com/rollei/2003-09/1715.html


----------



## TheProf (Apr 5, 2004)

Hi yes I use it almost exclusivly, what do you need to know?


----------



## photogoddess (Apr 5, 2004)

Everything. Chase and I figured out how to get an image out of it (without directions anywhere - box, camera, etc...). We will be taking this set up to Zion at the end of the month and basically need to get good enough at handling it to process it either in the field or how to wait to process it in the room at night.  I have the sodium sulfite to clear the negs and the polaroid site tells how to clear them but nothing about waiting to develop things and then processing and clearing at a later time. Any other polaroid films we can use with the 4x5 back?


----------



## photogoddess (Apr 5, 2004)

One more thing. What about some of the other films available for this format. Which do you think are worth the cost?


----------



## TheProf (Apr 6, 2004)

Ok first I should ask why you want to use this rather that regular film?


Ok well i usually process right away but you can wait, you will have to basically push the dark slide back in and pull the film out on L mode.  This will not squeeze the dev chems together.  Then later you will have to reload the film and pull it on P, wait for 30 seconds and peel. This is not a perfect way to do it but it works.  type 55 negs are very fragile when they first come out so you need to be careful when pulling on L mode. 

Another option is to have a tuper ware container with water and you can put your negs in there till you get home to clear.  I have done this before and works pretty well just get a container that fits the negs snug so they dont move around and scratch each other. 

As far as other Poliroid films yes there are other 55 is the only Neg Pos I know of 

If you want to shoot straight film you can try quick loads there are pretty slick, a little spendy but worth it if you are in the field.


----------



## ksmattfish (Apr 6, 2004)

photogoddess said:
			
		

> One more thing. What about some of the other films available for this format. Which do you think are worth the cost?



You can get Arista 4x5 BW film in ISO 125 and 400 for half what any brand name film would cost (under $40 for 100 sheets) from Freestyle.  Adorama might market something similar?  anyway, the Arista stuff is rumored to be Ilford FP4 and HP5 on a cheaper/thinner base.  Who knows?  I use it and it's great stuff.  Take a film changing bag and a few film holders, and you can shoot regular BW along with the Polaroids.  4x5 actually needs less equipment than roll film to dev and print because it can be developed in 5x7 trays and contact printed.  You really just need dark.


----------



## photogoddess (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks for the info. The reason that I was interested in the Polaroid 55 is because I can get negatives and positives from the same film. For someone using a 4x5 camera for the first time, the instant gratification of Polaroid is hard to beat. When Chase & I figured out how to use this film, it was one of those moments in photography that we don't get to experience nearly enough. Kind of like seeing an image develop in a developer tray for the very first time. It was such a little thing but was very inspiring none the less.    I did buy some color and b&w sheet film to use along with the Polaroid for the trip to Zion. I have the salt to clear the negs and will likely take along the chemicals to process the b&w in the hotel's bathroom. Not quite instant gratification but pretty darned close to it.  

The Prof - I looked at the quick loads and honestly, the cost scared me off a bit. Do you feel that the extra expense is worth it? Have you had any trouble soaking the negs before clearing?


----------



## ksmattfish (Apr 6, 2004)

photogoddess said:
			
		

> The reason that I was interested in the Polaroid 55 is because I can get negatives and positives from the same film.



I don't know how much #55 film costs compared to Pola film that only gives a positive, so I'm not sure if my suggestion will make any sense.  But if there is a significant cost difference, remember that once the view camera is set up, unless it get knocked pretty good, it'll take the exact same shot over and over.  Put in the Pola back and take a Polaroid.  Then stick in a sheet film back, and take a neg.  A small extra step, but if it is cheaper...  and you wouldn't have to worry about processing the negs in the field.


----------



## TheProf (Apr 8, 2004)

Na quick loads are just for convience, if you have enought film holders stick with that till you get more experienced.  I havnt had a problem with soaking my 55s but I havnt done it for over an hour but it should be ok .


----------



## photogoddess (Apr 8, 2004)

Thanks for the help. 

I only have 4 double film holders. I was trying to figure out the best way to take the exposed sheets and put them into a light tight container for developing later. That way I can keep using the film holders. 

The big selling point for the quick loads was that you didn't have to spend a ton of time making sure that your holders were dust free. Since I haven't had any experience with this yet (besides the Polaroid), I didn't know if the added cost of the quick loads was worth it.


----------



## havoc (Apr 9, 2004)

Hey Matt, i was looking at the Freestyle site and i only found 100 sheets of 4x5 Arista for 52 dollars. There was 100 sheets of this Arista EDU 200 speed for 29.99. Is that what your talking about? They make it sound like cheap ****, and it only comes in ISO 200 & 400, not 125, so i was wondering if that was worth buying. I ordered a package of the 4x5 Arista for 52 dollars because i need the film soon. Anyways is the Arista EDU what you were talking about? Is this the stuff you use? If so, it says medium grain, what exactly is medium grain, is it more the Tmax 100? Is it more like Tri-ax grain?


----------



## ksmattfish (Apr 9, 2004)

I use the Arista ISO 125 and 400; the $53 stuff.  I thought the price was cheaper, but anyway, it's still almost half what Kodak costs.

This is the first time I noticed the EDU.  I don't know what's up with it, but I'm going to find out.  That's way cheap!


----------



## havoc (Apr 9, 2004)

LOL&lt; it is way cheap, i thought about picking up a box, but i already have 100 sheets on order, and i am not sure how long it will take me to go thru it.


----------

